# Probleme mit ASUS P5N32-E SLI



## Glory (20. Dezember 2007)

hey Leute,

habe heute meine neues System bekommen...

ASUS P5N32-E SLI 
ASUS 8800 GTX 768 MB DDR3 
Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 2,4 GHz
2 GB Corsair XMS2
500 GB Seagate 
beQuiet Straight Power 700 W 

....und als ich alles zusammengebaut hatte und den Rechner das erste Mal einschaltete, reagierten zwar alle Lüfter und Laufwerke allerdings blieb der Bildschirm schwarz. Grafikkarte hab ich bereits bei einem Kumpel getestet und da läuft sie einwandfrei...ich vermute das es am Mainboard liegt da dieses keine Pieptöne von sich gibt und zwar auch nicht wenn man den Speicher entfernt obwohl an dieser Stelle jedes Mainboard lospiepen würde *g*. 

Weiß mir leider keinen Rat mehr  und würde mich deshalb über jede Hilfe freuen. 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## fluessig (20. Dezember 2007)

Hattest du auch Lautsprecher an? Bei meinem alten ASUS Board war die default Einstellung, dass Fehlermeldungen per Sounddatei auf die Lautsprecher ausgegeben wurde und kein Piepton erklang.

Des weiteren ist es wichtig, dass du den Strom für die Grafikkarte von verschiedenen Stromkabeln holst (das Modell hat ja 2 Anschlüsse). Kommt der ganze Strom von einer Ader bleibt der Monitor schwarz - zumindest war das bei AGP Modellen früher so, wenn das Problem bei PCI-E durch entsprechende Stromkabel am Netzgerät mittlerweile gelöst wurde, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung


----------



## Glory (31. Dezember 2007)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, leider wurde ich nur nicht per E-Mail darüber informiert das jemand geantwortet hat und deshalb schreib ich erst jetz zurück.....aber das Problem ist immer noch aktuell, also würde ich mich immer noch über hilfreiche Beiträge freuen *g*


Also die Grafikkarte hab ich komplett verkabelt und alles andere auch das is ja das Problem! 
Es drehen sich ja auch alle Lüfter und die grüne Diode am Mainboard leuchtet auch auf. Habe  das Mainboard, die CPU, den RAM, Grafikkarte und Netzteil beim Händler durchchecken lassen und der war der Meinung es würde alles funktionieren. Allerdings ist dies bei mir nicht der Fall...
Ist sehr kurios das ganze....hab den Rechner dann komplett zusammengebaut und mal als ganzes zum Händler gebracht und warte noch auf ein Feedback von denen....wird aber denk ich mal nicht mehr vorm Jahreswechsel.....

apropo, an dieser Stelle möchte ich allen die den Beitrag lesen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen.


----------



## fluessig (31. Dezember 2007)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was der Händler rausfindet. Für den Fall, dass es sich um keinen Hardwaredefekt handelt tippe ich immer noch auf eine falsche Verkabelung mit dem Netzteil.

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Glory (31. Dezember 2007)

Wer schön wenn du damit Recht hättest das es nur eine falsche Verkabelung ist. Naja mal abwarten, ich werd mal was posten wenn ich ne Antwort hab. 

Dank dir erstmal


----------



## Glory (9. Januar 2008)

hey Leute,

also der Rechner ist wieder da und funktioniert immer noch nicht!!  :-(

Der PC Händler rief mich vor ein paar Tagen an und meinte das das BIOS für den Intel Q6600 zu alt wäre und ein neues drauf muss, obwohl auf der Packung des Mainboards ein Aufkleber mit der Beschriftung "Quadcore ready" drauf ist. Naja jedenfalls habe ich die mal machen lassen. So als wir dann den Rechner geholt haben wurde uns mitgeteilt das die zwar das neue Bios aufgespielt haben allerdings die Quadcore CPU immer noch nicht lief und der Bildschirm schwarz blieb. Desweiteren meinte dann der Händler das es am Mainboard liegt und ich es umtauschen sollte. Allerdings wurde das Mainboard bei dem Händler von dem ich es gekauft habe schon getestet und eine Win XP - Testinstallation durchgeführt. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch folgen *g*!? 

Hier nochmal eine Übersicht was alles auf funktionalität geprüft wurde

Mainboard beim Händler getestet, angeblich in Ordnung
Grafikkarte beim Kumpel getestet, auch in Ordnung
RAM einzeln beim Händler getestet, auch in Ordnung
Netzteil einzeln beim Händler getestet, auch in Ordnung
CPU einzeln beim Händler getestet, auch in Ordnung

also ich bin mir mittlerweile so ziemlich  ratlos was das ganze betrifft und hoffe das es hier irgendwo noch einen Speziallisten gibt der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Vielen Dank im vorraus dafür


----------



## PC Heini (9. Januar 2008)

Vlt ne doofe Frage, aber noch nie erwähnt; Ist denn der Monitor noch OK?


----------



## Glory (9. Januar 2008)

nene es gibt keine doofen Fragen *g*, hät ja immerhin sein können aber nein, der Monitor ist in Ordnung. Hab auch schon zwei DVI - Adapter ausprobiert weil die Graka ja keinen VGA Anschluss mehr besitzt, hat aber leider alles nichts gebracht. 

Aber danke für deine Antwort


----------



## fluessig (10. Januar 2008)

Also erstmal mein Beileid, solch eine Situation ist nicht wünschenswert.

Zwei Dinge zum ausprobieren würden mir noch einfallen.

1) Schließe alles an deinem Rechner für den normalen Betrieb an. Drücke F10 und dann betätige den Powerknopf (also beim Anschalten F10 gedrückt halten). Das sollte das BIOS mit Defaulteinstellungen booten.

2) Bau nur Prozessor, RAM und ein optisches Laufwerk ein. Am besten wäre es wenn du die Grafikkarte noch durch eine andere (ältere/vom Kumpel) ersetzen kannst. Das optische Laufwerk muss nicht sein, aber du könntest zumindest eine LiveCD starten.


----------



## Laudian (10. Januar 2008)

Dran gedacht, dass jeder zusaetzliche Kern ein Heraufsetzen der CPU-Corespannung erfordert? 

Heutige Mainboards kommen meist super mit 2 Kernen zu recht, aber die Einstellungen reichen meist nicht fuer 4 Kerne ... Vllt bekommt auch die CPu einfach zu wenig Saft, wuerde auch das nicht piepen erklaeren ...


----------



## Glory (10. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Tips werd sie mal ausprobieren...
Das Bios hab ich zwar schon zurückgesetzt durch das herausnehmen der Batterie und das entfernen des Jumpers.

Zu der Sache mit der Spannung, das Netzteil sollte mit 700 Watt stark genug sein für alle Komponenten, wurde mir zumindest vom Händler versichert. Es sind auch alle Stecker auf dem Board drauf auch die zwei zusätzlichen Stecker die für die CPU vorgesehen sind....

Ich fahr morgen nochmal nach Dresden in eine PC Werkstatt und guck ma ob die mir sagen können was Kaputt ist. Hab ja auf alles noch Garantie und müsste dann eben die kaputte Komponente austauschen. Ihr könnt aber dennoch weiterhin hilfreiche Tips posten.
Werd mich wieder melden wenn einer der Tips funktioniert hat bzw. die PC Werkstatt was rausgefunden hat. 

Danke euch erstmal für die Hilfe und melde mich wieder wenns was neues gibt.


----------



## Glory (11. Januar 2008)

so da bin ich wieder, mit neuen und weiterhin verwirrenden Erkenntnissen...

Hab ja wie gesagt den Rechener wieder zu einem Speziallisten gebracht damit der sich der Sache mal annimmt. Dieser rief mich heute auf Arbeit an und meinte das das Mainboard defekt wäre. Jetz kommt der Kuriose Teil... Ich hatte ja vorher schonmal den Verdacht das das Board kaputt ist und hab es wieder zum Händler von dem ich es gekauft hatte zurückgeschickt. Dannach meinte dieser das er damit eine komplette Windows XP Testinstallation gemacht habe und damit das Mainboard in Ordnung sein müsste. 

Nun die alles Entscheidende Frage an euch fleißigen Helfer..... Wem soll ich jetz glauben ? ich bin total am verzweifeln mit dem Rechner  

Werd den Rechner morgen bei dem Speziallisten abholen und ihn bitten mir eine Bestätigung  
auszuhändigen die den defekt des Mainboards beweist um beim Umtausch keine Probleme zu bekommen. Ansonsten weiß ich dann auch nicht mehr weiter. 

Dieser Rechner entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zu einem Alptraum


----------



## _Lupo_ (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Problem in der Richtung und hab es durch ein Biosreset per Jumper gelöst. Einfach mal in der Anleitung gucken, da musste einen Jumper umsetzen kurz damit das Bios zurückgesetzt wird. Falls dein Board das nicht hat einfach die Batterie kurz entfernen


----------



## Glory (11. Januar 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort allerdings hab ich das jetz schon aus verzweiflung 5 bis 10 mal probiert *g*.


----------



## Voonix (12. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube das was du vor hast mit dem aushändigen einer Bestätigung und dem Umtauschen des Boards ist das beste, mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt auch nicht ein...ah doch: Mein Beileid   

Wünsch dir viel Glück und nachträglich n Frohes Neues


----------



## Glory (12. Januar 2008)

Danke, wünsch dir auch noch ein frohes neues und vielen dank für dein Beileid *g*.

Ich hoffe nur das es keine Probleme bei der Garantieabwicklung gibt.


----------



## Voonix (12. Januar 2008)

Naja wenn du die Bescheinigung des PC-Ladens mitschickst bekommt höchstens dieser ärger *g*


----------



## Glory (12. Januar 2008)

So hab den Rechner wieder geholt von PC - Laden. 

Die haben alle Komponenten ausgiebig getestet und alles bis auf das Mainboard funktionierte einwandfrei. Die haben dann einen Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 auf mein Mainboard gebastelt und da funktionierte auch nichts. Also war klar das das Board einen weg hat. Desweiteren wurde mir vom Verkäufer des Ladens empfohlen beim Umtausch des Boards nicht wieder das selbe 
nehmen sondern am besten eins der Marke "Gigabyte". Leider habe ich was "Gigabyte" angeht keine Ahnung welches Board sich dafür am besten eignet. Kann mir da jemand ein gutes Board empfehlen welches den Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 und SLI unterstützt, am besten noch mit nforce 680i chipsatz (Intel chipsatz geht auch, kenn mich damit leider nicht aus deswegen würd ich lieber nvidia nehmen wenns da was gibt).


----------



## fluessig (12. Januar 2008)

Naja, also das bisherige Mainboard ist schon ein gutes Produkt. Im Prinzip spräche nichts dagegen es nochmal zu nehmen. Gigabyte macht auch gute Sachen, mit 680i Chipsatz etwa das 
http://www.gigabyte.de/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2518


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2008)

Es könnte auch ein DS4 DS5 oder DS6 sein, oder ein aktuelles *P5K* von Asus oder n aktuelles von Gigabyte *X38* ?

mfg chmee


----------



## godsilla85 (20. Januar 2008)

also ich habe folgenes problem mit dem ASUS P5N32-E Plus

hatte vorher ein asrock ConRoe 1333 - D667 board mit einem Core duo E6500
2x 1gb team elite DDR2 ram und nvidia 8600GTS 512mb und 420w netzteil.

habe  das board gegen ein P5N32-e Plus getauscht und zusätzlich nochmal 2x 1gb ram draufgehauen mehr nicht. und bekomme kein bild, nach wiederholten startversuchen ging er aufeinmal an und konnte sogar noch das alte windows starten. 

mit etwas mühe bekomm ich ihn zum laufen, nur sobald ich ihn dann ganz ausschalte geht er erstmal wieder net mehr ( also kein bild kein ton einfach nix) 

also wenn ich ihn zum laufen bekomme dann läuft er solange bis ich ihn wieder ganz ausschalte, reset garkein problem.

habe schon nur mit 2x 1gb ram versucht oder nur einen.

dann habe ich ein biosupdate gemacht ( bekomm ihn ja manchmal an ) und immer noch das selbe problem 

vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?


----------



## PC Heini (20. Januar 2008)

Grüss Dich godsilla85 

Wenn Du alle Beiträge zu diesem Thema gelesen hast, gibts zu diesem Mainboard noch keine Hilfe. Da scheint irgend ein fehlerhafter Chip oder Lötstelle vorhanden zu sein, wo noch nicht ausfindig gemacht werden konnte.
Umtausch ist wohl angesagt.


----------



## godsilla85 (20. Januar 2008)

das komische ist, der rechner läuft ja... ich muss nur immer den stromstecker ziehen ca 10min rauslassen, dann startet er wieder. geht zwar net immer aber fast^^

ich versetzt ihn zur zeit nur in den standby modus, und sobald ich ihn runterfahre habe ich probleme ihn wieder anzubekommen.

so läuft alles bestens wenn er einmal an ist sogar tage lang wenn ich immer nur standby mache.

ich habe aber nur ein 420w netzteil nur mit einem 4 poligen 12V stecker. vieleicht brauch ich ja nur ein neues netzteil mit nem 8poligen. die tage kommt kollege mit seinem 520w netzteil vorbei dann kann ich das erst testen.


----------



## PC Heini (20. Januar 2008)

Dann hoffe ich auf ein erfolgreiches gelingen. Poste doch bitte das Ergebnis, denn einige dürften sich dafür Interressieren.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

Ich rat jetzt nur mal so: Aber du hast bestimmt so ne Blitzschutzleiste am PC?
Und machst sie regelmäßig aus wenn du ihn eben auch ausschaltest?
Wenn ja sollte ich dazu mal nen FAQ schreiben weils mich langsam nervt das immer zu tippen...

*für alle Fälle FAQ schreib*


----------



## godsilla85 (20. Januar 2008)

ne sowas hab ich net...  aber nochwas, ich kann zb. asus probe net starten... das symbol kommt zwar in der leiste aber kann es net öffnen und habe sobald ich es starte immer über 50% cpu auslastung. das selbe auch mit AI Booster.
sonst läuft alles bestens, mache jetzt immer standby^^ trau mich net den aus zu machen xD


----------



## Glory (20. Januar 2008)

hey leute,

hab jetz wie schon angekündigt das ASUS P5N32-E SLI zurückgeschickt und mir ein anderes Board gekauft und zwar das ASUS P5K mit Intels P35 Express Chipsatz. Und siehe da, alles funktioniert   

Und deshalb möchte ich hiermit ersteinmal allen, für ihre hilfreichen Tips und ihre Zeit danken.


----------



## Kara80 (21. Januar 2008)

EDIT: HOPPLA, zu spät. Aber vielleicht hilfts ja jemand anders!

Hallo Glory!

Als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen hatte musste ich lachen!    Sorry, ich sag Dir gleich warum:

Ich habe dasselbe Mainboard (P5N32) und dasselbe Problem. Nur ich bringe meinen PC zum Laufen  

Versuch mal folgendes: Öffne deinen PC und während Du ihn startest drückst du mit der Hand deine Grafikkarte 1 - 2 mm nach oben! Wirklich, ist kein Scherz!

Bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall so, das mein PC nur dann startet wenn ich die Grafikkarte ein Stück nach oben drücke. Mittlerweile hab ich das so gelöst, indem ich meine Karte einfach mit einem Kabelbinder etwas hochgezogen habe und er startet seitdem ohne Probleme.
Klingt komisch ist aber so. Ich vermute das einfach der PCI-E Steckplatz 'nen minimalen Kontaktfehler im inneren hat, und wenn die Karte drin steckt wird sie durch ihr Gewicht etwas nach unten gedrückt sodaß es eben nicht funktioniert. Die 8800 GTX ist ja nicht gerade die leichteste.

Versuch es einfach mal, natürlich kann es auch ein anderes Problem sein, aber ich hatte genau die gleichen Phänomene wie du, zwecks alle Lüfter drehen, nix piept usw.

Ansonsten versuch einfach mal den mittleren PCI-E Steckplatz, mit dem gehts bei mir immer, allerdings ist dieser eben elektrisch nur als PCIe x8 ausgeführt!


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Januar 2008)

Solche Experimente sollte man generell niemals anfangen. Im Betrieb ins Gehäuse fassen ist sowieso ne schlechte Idee... man kann ja mal danben greifen.

Und eigene Probleme sollte man auch nicht 1:1 auf andere übertragen.


----------



## Glory (21. Januar 2008)

hallo

ich hab gerade einen Anruf des Mainboardhändlers bekommen und dieser war wieder der Meinung das alles am Mainboard in Ordnung sei. Sehr Kurios muss ich sagen, aber wahr wie ich anhand eines Beweisfotos feststellen musste. Er meinte dann das es an etwas anderes liegen muss, was aber auch nicht sein kann weil der Rechner ja jetz mit dem ASUS P5K läuft und ich sogar Crysis schon durchgespielt habe *g* (geiles Spiel) *g* xD.
Jetzt weigert der Händler sich natürlich das Mainboard zurückzunehmen. Und jetz meine Frage an euch, was sollte ich jetzt in so einer komischen Situation tun?


----------



## Kara80 (21. Januar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Solche Experimente sollte man generell niemals anfangen. Im Betrieb ins Gehäuse fassen ist sowieso ne schlechte Idee... man kann ja mal danben greifen.
> 
> Und eigene Probleme sollte man auch nicht 1:1 auf andere übertragen.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil    ich schrieb unter anderem: .......natürlich kann es auch ein anderes Problem sein!!

Zum Problem: Naja, wenn es hilft! Was soll schon sein wenn man die Graffikkarte am Rand der Platine etwas hochdrückt? Bei mir hats geholfen und wollte eigentlich nur weiter helfen. Aber egal, wenn es jemanden stört dann löscht den Beitrag bitte wieder 

Außerdem muß man die Graka ja nicht im laufenden Betrieb anfassen. Sondern, man kann ja auch im abgeschalteten Zustand die Grafikkarte mit diversen Hilfsmitteln etwas hochdrücken bzw. hochziehen, sowie ich es mit dem Kabelbinder gemacht habe.


----------



## Glory (21. Januar 2008)

Hey Kara80,

erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Tip, hab das was du da probiert hast mit der Grafikkarte auch  schon probiert gehabt und hatte leider damit auch keinen Erfolg. Ich versteh das ganze auch nicht. 
Allerdings hab ich jetz wieder ein anderes Problem, nämlich das Problem wie ich wieder an mein Geld komme welches ich in das Mainboard gesteckt habe.  

P.S. geht an Raubkopierer...es ist klar das man ein persönliches Problem nicht 1:1 auf ein ähnliches Problem übertragen kann. Man kann aber versuchen Parallelen zu ziehen um evtl. das Problem zu lösen. Also warum soll der Tip von Kara80 nicht in irgendeiner Weise hilfreich sein?


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Januar 2008)

Warum machst du auch so nen Quatsch? Wieso nicht vom Händler den Austausch verlangen? Statt einfach nen neues Board zu kaufen und mal schaun


----------



## Kara80 (21. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, nur nicht nachgeben! Der Kunde ist König  ;-)


----------



## Glory (21. Januar 2008)

Ganz einfach,

erstens der Händler von dem ich das Board hatte, hat es schon einmal getestet und da lief es bei ihm aber bei mir anschließend nicht. Und da mir das dann von zwei anderen Händlern aber  bestätigt wurde das das Board kaputt ist hab ich dann beschlossen mir das Geld zurückzuholen und mir ein anderes Board zu kaufen.

zweitens brauchte ich dringend einen PC zum schreiben und da musst ich mir schnellstmöglich ein Board besorgen. 

und drittens stand bei den Umtauschregeln das man erst nach dem siebten monat ab Lieferdatum einen Beweis vorlegen muss das das Mainboard kaputt ist und ich bin mit einem Monat noch deutlich unter der Zeit und hatte mir einen Beweis beim letzten Händler geben lassen der das Board getestet hat. Hab also damit gerechnet das der Umtausch ohne probleme läuft. 

Jetz muss ich das Teil wohl oder übel per Ebay verkaufen.


----------



## godsilla85 (22. Januar 2008)

habe mal bei asus angerufen und die meinen das liegt bei mir am netzteil!
weil ich nur ein 4 poligen 12V stecker habe, ich muss mir das wie im winter beim auto vorstellen. solange versuchen zu starten bis er warm ist und dann springt er an.
naja werde ich wohl erst nächste woche wissen^^


----------



## PC Heini (22. Januar 2008)

Wundert mich, dass der Dir nicht vorgeschlagen hat, ne Kerze zum vorwärmen in den PC zu stellen. Typische Aussage von unfähigen Besserwissern des Herstellers. Ein Auto im Winter kannste nur mit ner 100%tigen geladenen Batterie so starten wie der gesagt hat.
Dann nimmt mich noch Wunder, welchen 4poligen Stecker der gemeint hat. Andere die mit dem selben Mainboard Probleme haben, hatten schon 650 Watt Netzteile drinn und hat auch nichts geholfen.


----------



## godsilla85 (22. Januar 2008)

bedenke das mein system aber einwandfrei läuft nach ein paar startversuchen, brauche immer so 2min ca dann läuft er. aber werde ich ja sehen sobald ich das neue netzteil habe^^


----------



## PC Heini (22. Januar 2008)

Jepp, das würde mich auch interressieren. Ein zu schwaches Netzteil würde erst gar nicht starten und 2tens mit der Zeit sicher abrauchen.


----------



## Glory (22. Januar 2008)

wollte nur mal was zu dem 12 V Stecker sagen und zwar hab ich auf meinem Asus P5K Mainboard nur eine 4 polige 12 V Buchse zur Verfügung aber 2 Stecker am Netzteil und der Rechner t trotzdem. Kann mir also nicht vorstellen das es an dem Stecker liegt sondern eher an der Gesamtleistung aber das weist du ja schon *g*, wollt das nur mal loswerden 

nochmal meine grobe Konfig.:

Asus P5K
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4 Ghz
Geforce 8800 GTX
2 GB DDR2 800 
700 W BeQuiet Netzteil


----------



## PC Heini (23. Januar 2008)

Der 2te Stecker ist dann für ne Gafikkarte gadacht. Oder dann noch für andere Karten, die ne Extra Stromversorgung benötigen. Aber warten wir mal ab, wie der Bericht ausfällt.


----------



## Glory (23. Januar 2008)

sorry aber dem muss ich widersprechen, denn der zweite Stecker ist für eine zweite CPU auf dem Mainboard gedacht, natürlich nur wenn man ein zweiter Sockel verfügbar ist. Die Beschriftung auf den Steckern lautet CPU P4 und P8 (Bei BeQiet) und für die Grafikkarte exestieren ebenfalls noch zwei Stecker am Netzteil mit der Bezeichnung (PCI-E1 und PCI-E2). Und das ASUS P5N32-E SLI besitzt im Gegensatz zu dem ASUS P5K auch eine 8 polige Buchse für eben die oben genannten CPU (P4 und P8) Stecker. 

Also so stand das zumindest im Handbuch vom Netzteil (Be Quiet Straight Power) und Mainboard (ASUS P5N32-E SLI)


----------



## PC Heini (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn dem so ist, sei es so. Ich google natürlich nicht den Mobos nach und weiss desshalb nicht, was da so alles möglich ist.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (18. Oktober 2010)

hab n Q6700 drauf und ne GTX465 mit nem 750W Netzteil 

Läuft alles rund


----------

